# So I got a few cans of expired cat food, still safe to feed?



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I got 3 cans at Petco that expired last month. It's an hour and half drive so I'd rather not have to return them. I called them and let them know so they could pull it off the shelves.

Given it's barely expired a month, would you still feed it? The cans aren't damaged or anything. I drink milk a few days past it's short expiration date and don't die. I'm thinking that this is probably still safe to feed.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've eaten 5+ year old chicken noodle soup. I never listen to "expiry dates"... smells fine? Go for it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It should be fine...


----------



## midgiepooh (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, definitely. I've never known an expiration date on a consumer product to not be completely "idiot proof" - you know, taking into account that some people are going to use it _far_ beyond a month anyway.

Plus being canned, there's no worry. The only thing I can think of is that the food might lose nutrients while on the shelf, but otherwise I doubt it will "go bad." Might not even lose nutrients anyway - that's just the only thing I can think of.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, technically, from reliable sources (friend's friend working in a food manufacturing factory), most food whether canned or vacuum packed, is still good for a further 6mths from expiration. 5yr over expiration is way too long, but you are still ok, Carmel, but I wouldn't take the chance as I have a weaker system, lol.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

food that is properly canned, either human or pet, should not become 'bad' or dangerous to eat after the expiry date, but it will deteriorate in quality, such as vegetables become mushy, etc, and can lose nutrients over time as well. It should still be 'safe' to eat for a long time after the expiry date.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

There are some cans (in general, not only cat food) that just don't have expiration date. It's always like printing in the lable: "Good for 3 years, see manufature date on can". And I just can't find that mentioned date on the can...

So, to me, cans are like "last for evarrrrr"! And the expiration date is like "don't sue us if you eat past that date and get a sick stomach" :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

snowy said:


> 5yr over expiration is way too long,


It's one *month* over the expiration date.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

marie73 said:


> It's one *month* over the expiration date.


haha, 1month, no problem at all...technically 6mths still good.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

She actually ate the expired flavor better than the unexpired.


----------

